
The World Is Dangerously Lowballing the Economic Cost of Climate Change - anon1253
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/climate-change-cost_us_5b11bc9de4b010565aac04fa
======
PredictorY
For ages, the world has dangerously low-balled the economic (and human) cost
of war, political apathy, hyper-allegiance to nation and God: Why should this
be any different?

